# Filter cleaning



## SweetumsDesigns (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm just wondering how offten should I clean out my filter water? Its was pretty dirty when I changed my carbon...
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I think it might help if you give a few more details. Like the type of filter and what type of media.

It was my understanding that you didn't really need to do anything but rinse the sponge part in dirty water if it gets glogged and replace it if it starts degrading because that is where a lot of the good bacteria grows 

but I'm pretty much learning myself so I could be totally wrong. I'm sure some other members will have some more detailed info.


----------



## SweetumsDesigns (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I have a Fluval 405 Canister Filter.
Just wondering if I will lose a lot of my good bacteria if I change the water? And will there be enough good bacteria in my sponge's and my bio max media if I do change the water?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

What type of fish do you keep? Guppies? Tetras? Discus? Monster fish?
It all depends on the bioload of your tank, the type of fish you keep, and the frequency of feedings you give your fish. It is ok to "rinse" out the filtration pads every month or two. I don't clean my canister filter but rather do a quick "rinse" of the filter pads in a bucket with tank water to preserve the good bacteria.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I clean my sponges with hot water since my tanks are planted and have substrate. I swish my bio (biomax, ehfisubstrat pro, biochem stars etc.) in tank water or dechlorinated water (not dirty water) to maintain the bio. Everything else gets a scrub with warm water every 2 months or so.

I think, since you're using carbon, it's more important to know how often you're changing that. Carbon is really only good for 3 to 4 weeks max, maybe less. So if you're opening up the canister to change that, you might as well clean the filter.


----------



## SweetumsDesigns (Mar 11, 2011)

I have about 20-25 fish of Tetras and Barbs in an 80g fully planted tank. I’m changing my carbon every 3 weeks, changing half at a time.

I am fairly new to this hobby and this topic is something I’ve never really been to sure about, so thanks for all the help


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Your tank is admirably (and properly) lightly stocked, so:
a) cleaning the filter once every 6 to 8 weeks should be fine, unless the plant matter clogs the filter.
b) you don't need the carbon. Not really needed in planted tanks, as the plants do a lot of the organic uptake and water polishing.

If you want more chemical absorption, try Purigen. Expensive, but can be regenerated, and won't bind up your trace elements.


----------

